# Platys belly



## hbwrestler (Mar 16, 2005)

I have two female platys and 2 male platys. I think my two females are pregnant but every time i look it looks like there belly gets smaller. And every time they eat it gets bigger and it stays like that. It super wierd. Any suggestions>?


~Jake~


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

it could just be expanding because they are stuffing themselves.


----------



## hbwrestler (Mar 16, 2005)

but i feed them every night around 9:00 and in the morning or when i get home from school wich would b around 3:00 they are still like that


----------

